
Show HN: Web app that makes conversations more fun - njswampdragon
https://www.outofcharacter.io
======
njswampdragon
It's a web-app that makes conversations more fun by giving participants
different rotating objectives to hit while having a normal conversation. No
one knows what the other participants are being prompted to do until the end
and it is meant to lead to outrageous conversation. The demo is also here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nhNJlGzTHEQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nhNJlGzTHEQ)

------
maps7
Love this idea - well done. I think some prompts/hints would help. For
example, people might not know how to play "You are elon musk".

------
uplyftcapital
Interesting, still checking this out. It might be great for remote team
building too.

I spotted a small misspelling: “Pass the conversation to someone who has been
_quite_ ”. I think it should be quiet.

~~~
njswampdragon
Thanks, and good catch, I'll change that

That's a good use case, we've been having bi-weekly virtual team-building
meeting that always feel awkward, I'd be curious if this could at all fill a
niche like that. --camaraderie is hard to create virtually

